# Pictures of Guru



## Rhetoric (Sep 1, 2011)

^Coming out for dinner





^Investigating









^OMNOMNOMNOM





^Ok I'm full now, see you later!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol at that last pic, he looks really good, isn't he from bobbys stock? Do you know who his parents are?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

I have no idea where hes from. I was hoping to get a varnyard tegu but of course, as soon as I was sure I was ready for a tegu he was sold out. I wasn't patient and found him at a local reptile shop. They have since gone out of business, I don't think I'll ever know :'( It's been driving me nuts the last few months, it makes me wonder if his parents were really mellow too.

He's got great temperament, hes never lashed out or anything. No biting, no tail whipping, no huffing, its like he never gets mad... I can do just about anything to him. He doesn't really pay much attention to the dogs when they come over to check him out. I haven't let them go face to face though, hes just been in the kennel when the dogs are around. I'm not sure I trust Riley enough. 

He used to do that all the time, its funny to watch him go in and out on his own. I used to feed him in the enclosure but now its kind of a 50/50, since hes been sleeping more it feels like I only get to see him when he wants to eat.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 2, 2011)

He's got such pretty coloring.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks  His back is fresh out of shed, hes still got a bit left on his back legs and then his tail... His "white" looks a lot different than the other two I have. Its fun to see all the different patterns and shades the black and whites have.


----------



## Gedy (Sep 2, 2011)

He looks big ! What is the thing you are feeding him in the pictures ?


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

Ground turkey with some calcium mixed in (poorly mixed lol). He's not eating too much anymore, my wallet is happy!


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 2, 2011)

He just did exactly what mine does. Uses me for a meal and goes back to bed. She's a cheap date.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

Gedy said:


> He looks big ! What is the thing you are feeding him in the pictures ?



That would be a dog kennel. Er, uh, tegu kennel.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 2, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> He just did exactly what mine does. Uses me for a meal and goes back to bed. She's a cheap date.



lolol. 



Dirtydmc said:


> Gedy said:
> 
> 
> > He looks big ! What is the thing you are feeding him in the pictures ?
> ...



We got it for Conan but he's never in it, its a lot easier to hose down than a rubbermaid tub. I think Guru is starting to figure out that when that kennel comes out it means its food time. Usually its kept on the side of his tank (where he can't see it) but as soon as I pull it out he gets up and comes to the glass to. Idk, maybe he just sees me and comes over, its interesting though!


----------



## Momma (Sep 2, 2011)

OMG!!!!! awesome!!!!


----------



## ragnew (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful Tegu all around!!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking great! He's your biggest boy right(tegus)? Last pic is my fav, "the human haz feed me, now i leave" lol.


----------



## Virus (Sep 8, 2011)

Those pictures are spectacular!


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 8, 2011)

For now he is. THe new tegu is about a pound lighter but very close to the same length.


----------

